# Biete Rolle dr Auferstehung oder werbt einen Freund



## jinzai (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie der Titel schon sagt biete ich eine rolle der Auferstehung oder werbt einen Freund

ein Bisschen Unterstützung erfolg ingame natürlich auch 

schreibt einfach eine pm und ich antworte sofort

MFG Jinzai


----------



## -Soulstream- (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi. Ich möchte wiederbelebt werden durch die Rolle der Auferstehung. Mein Name im Game lautet Soulstream und spiele auf dem Server Gorgonnash. Würde mich über eine Auferstehung sehr freuen.


----------

